# Chat Live with Cesar Millan April 7th at 6:pm PST



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

*Chat Live with Cesar Tonight!*
_April 7th, 2006_



www.ngcdogwhisperer.com said:


> Editors Note: A transcript of the live chat will be available next week!
> 
> Attention Dog Whisperer fans and dog lovers everywhere! National Geographic Channel is hosting its first-ever live online chat with the Dog Whisperer himself, Cesar Millan. Log on to www.ngcdogwhisperer.com on Friday, April 7, at 9 p.m., ET, immediately following an all-new episode of Dog Whisperer. From canine aggression to puppy problems to introducing a new dog in to your pack, Cesar will be on hand to advise you about your beloved canine companion.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> *Chat Live with Cesar Tonight!*
> _April 7th, 2006_
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Martin, THANKS for the reminder! I wrote it down when his office sent out the announcement, and then forgot all about it!! I would've been unhappy to miss it.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

[admin edit: no negative references to other people or forums please, thankyou]

With all the interest and questions generated there, I'd love to see THOSE type
of questions from [other] trainers [too]. Because of course, I can just imagine all the
\"regular\" people asking \"regular\" questions...

BTW, I guess I'm one of those \"regular\" people - for now 

_[admin note: words surrounded with [ and ] were replaced or added by admin per forum rules]._


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if this episode is a re-run, but I've never watched it before.

It's really good! He's working with a GSD rescue from the Katrina hurricane.

OH - commersials over - gotta go!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> I'm not sure if this episode is a re-run, but I've never watched it before.
> 
> It's really good! He's working with a GSD rescue from the Katrina hurricane.
> 
> OH - commersials over - gotta go!!!


It's a new one. He had tears in his eyes at the end of that first segment with the GSD. So did I. Good tears.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

The chat login is started!


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Here are the transcripts for those of you who 
missed the Cesar Millan chat hosted by the 
Discovery Channel:

Cesar Millan Chat


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Dog Whisperer tonight*

Good episode, don't you think, Martin?

The hardwood floor dog (Josie) -------- I was thinking things like \"Wow; how will they figure out what happened to create this phobia?\" and knowing that he would have to just insist, calmly, that the dog walk on the scary floor (like Kane in 2004)..........but I gotta say that it was a little bit of a tweak to my thought process when he said, basically, that no matter why it scared her, no matter why she was shaking and crying, they had allowed her to decide that she would not/could not walk on it, and giving her that bit of pack leadership made her even more nervous and anxious. 

It so made sense! She was obviously a born follower, and now her leader had not insisted on being 100% alpha by letting her make that decision. (I know they tried, and worked on it, but he was right: She was not doing what the pack leader asked, and that was not acceptable. Furthermore, being allowed to get away with it made her more and more worried.) Another little light-bulb moment for me.

Then the trip to the vet later in the episode was great, too. The way Cesar's hand was the muzzle when the dog was being injected with the anesthetic -- the dog accepted that so calmly and with zero stress.

And his suggestion that the dog be calm, bladder empty, pooped out, before going inside at the vet, and calm before being anesthetized, because if the dog was stressed going \"under\" he would come out of it stressed and more likely to go after the stitches. 

And none of them did go after their stitches! No cone-collars, no tee-shirts......

I was impressed.


----------

